# Organics



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

I am curious if anyone's relative health has changed for teh better (or worse, for that matter) due to eating more organics. I would be interested in what products you focused on such as eggs, vegetables, meats, milk (especially!), etc. Did they lessen the IBS symptoms that you experienced?Please forgive me if this was brought up before. I am new to the list and likewise new to IBS. My boyfriend suffers almost daily from symptoms and pride. I am trying to help him find a better way of life, eating and health.Thanks.


----------

